# Scenery protection



## kennyfarr2 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have several LARGE set pieces that are to be put in storage for 10 months and to be used again next year in our show. All of them are being repainted, and are white. I need ideas on protecting them without causing the material i protect with to peal paint off. I used corner protectors and foam and cardboard for their transportation this past year and i had a lot of touch up to do on site due to each material sticking to the paint. the pieces are left to dry for two full days prior to wrapping and transporting, so i know the paint is dry... any ideas?


----------



## Van (Dec 5, 2011)

"dry" and "cured" are two different things, unfortunately. I have always had good luck with butchers paper as a first layer then cardboard or white polyethylene foam. The major trick being that you need something as non-stick as possible. The white poly is pretty good for short term but for a ten month storage, right after being painted, maybe not so much. Perhaps packing blankets then a wrap in 'Shrink wrap' saved a lot of Nike pieces in the warehouse with that solution.


----------



## kicknargel (Dec 5, 2011)

For a little bit of padding, I often use 1/16" packing foam. I get it at a packaging/shipping store in giant rolls 4' x 200' or something. I've not had a problem with it sticking to paint for a couple weeks in a truck--can't speak to 10 months.


----------



## kennyfarr2 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Originally we used insulation foam 1/4", corner protectors, and shrink wrap. I have had to line the corner protectors with painters tape bc the inside would actually stick to the paint and a layer of cardboard would be stuck to the paint. the foam we used also had some issues. there are logos printed on the foam we had and it was the logo that would become sticky. Im going to look into your suggestions and see where they leave me. I know that 10 months is a long time, so i guess i pull them out a month early just to be safe. 

Thanks again guys.


----------



## TheatrePros (Dec 13, 2011)

I second the packing blankets. I store all of my sets this way in semi trailers for the sets we rent and they are great on the other end when the client opens them up, sometimes years later.


----------

